
Aaron is dead. From: Tim Berners-Lee - edsu
http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-tag/2013Jan/0017.html
======
dreeves
Repeating with typos fixed:

    
    
        Aaron is dead.
    
        Wanderers in this crazy world,
        we have lost a mentor, a wise elder.
    
        Hackers for right, we are one down,
        we have lost one of our own.
    
        Nurturers, carers, listeners, feeders,
        parents all,
        we have lost a child.
    
        Let us all weep.
    
    
        timbl
    
    

(I'm heartbroken about Aaron Swartz. He had been helping Beeminder a lot and
offered to be an advisor, to be formalized next time he was in Portland. He
was a wonderful person.)

------
jbwyme
This response is touching, sad, but somehow beautiful as well:
[http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
tag/2013Jan/0022.htm...](http://lists.w3.org/Archives/Public/www-
tag/2013Jan/0022.html)

~~~
rdtsc
That made my eyes water.

------
Illychnosis
I never met Aaron but I admired his work and his spirit.

I'm a little sad there's nothing on the front page of Reddit about Aaron yet.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Well, /r/truereddit had something up with some decent commentary but it isn't
a default reddit. /r/pics sadly is now the default for news like this and the
signal to noise ratio there is as bad as you can imagine it to be. No Lessig,
no nothing, just a bunch of guys calling him a criminal and a coward for
suicide. Fuck you reddit. You are eternel september's child now. Lowest common
denominator trash for the lowest common denominator.

On the upside, I do have faith that once his story gets out of the eternal
september kiddie's paws, the facts and deep moral issues here will percolate
to the surface, eventually. It'll just take some time.

~~~
mtrimpe
Amazingly enough the thread about his passing [1] has 34.340 upvotes and
31.742 downvotes.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/16fjjm/aaron_shwartz_r...](http://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/16fjjm/aaron_shwartz_reddit_cofounder_rip/)

~~~
drzaiusapelord
My understanding is that the system begins faking upvotes and downvotes at a
certain point to fool spammers.

~~~
clicks
Which is still curious, because it's common knowledge at this point that the
numbers are fudged. Why even display it at this point? It serves nothing but
to cause confusion.

~~~
jlgreco
Even though people know it's fake, I am sure it still plays an important role
in gamification.

------
peripetylabs
This is so incredibly sad. I did not know Aaron, but I will try to honour his
memory. I've decided to stop hesitating and publish some of my research of the
past couple years freely online. I hope others do too.

------
technifreak
This is perfect. I have no words.

------
westicle
Just noticing the black "armband" worn by hn today.

Many tributes for this impressive man.

------
shellehs
Very sad to hear this, RIP Aaron.

------
vicapow
I agree. Very eloquently put.

------
jianxioy
Very eloquently put. RIP Aaron.

.

------
edwardunknown
That's a damn fine elegy.

------
pebb
Anyone know which anti-depressant he's on?

~~~
monsterix
That's a very poor way to comment, and even insulting to those who are
genuinely suffering from mental illness.

Down-voted. Besides that, the fact that you're able to put a comment here
(your voice) or anywhere else is first credit to Sir Timbers Lee [1].

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Berners-Lee>

~~~
dholowiski
> That's a very poor way to comment, and even insulting to those who are
> genuinely suffering from mental illness.

Seconded.

